# strange audio problem on verizon gs3



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a samsung wireless optical smarthub which includes a DVD player for android. the software is called Mobile Smart Hub and is available on the android market. When I watch a DVD with this program, if I am using headphones, there is constant static and distortion that makes it impossible to hear the DVD on low volumes. If I unplug the headphones it sounds fine, and if I use the headphones on any other app I have no problems. I've even tried three different pairs of headphones with it, and still no luck.

This is only a problem on Touchwiz based ROMs, and it happens on stock, synergy, and jelly beans. I installed CM10 and had no problems, but I went back to Jelly Beans because the samsung camera, Smart Stay, and some of the gestures were really convenient. 

Has anyone run into this problem with another app, or with the same one? Any ideas how to fix this? I've tried a few different kernels, but no luck. I saw some tutorials on how to dual boot on ICS, but is there any way to dual boot on Jelly Bean?


----------

